# Ring saw



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Has anyone used these yet? They make a diamond ductile bade for them! That would be the cats meow no windows no upside down saw no digging around the pipe up to 10" depth of cut!

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Husqva...gn=googlebase&site=google_product_listing_ads


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What do you no windows??? Isn't it just a quicky saw?? Or did I mid something ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A window u mean cutting a chunk out of the pipe soy u can cut from the inside?? Like a welder does on pipe with a torch??


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

You missed it look again!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A window u mean cutting a chunk out of the pipe soy u can cut from the inside?? Like a welder does on pipe with a torch??


Yep!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. Twin blades. Cuts deeper and like a coreing machine but cuts slots instead of circles.??? And it's a great brand. Is that all rite ??


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

That one is twin blade but they also have single blade models, I posted the wrong link! The difference is they are periphrial driven vs center driven which allows a 10" deep cut with a 14" blade.

Try this link for the sigle blade model! http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Co...-Cut-Off-Saw/Husqvarna-K970-Concrete-Ring-Saw


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Aaa the blade and motor work together like two gears ?? Both are bad as saws.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm really surprised nobody has one of these yet!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Cuda uses one. 









Paul


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea we use the hydraulic unit for use in deep pits because it is light and only on when the trigger is pulled. We have the standard 2 stroke unit when it's no big deal to use it because we don't have a hydraulic power pack set up. Either way they ROCK! Super fast cut can cut 10" in a single pass, great for pipe! Blades used to be a lot but have come way down. Only thing is everybody using it needs to know when an adjustment is needed if it gets loose it is a pain to reset the blade up. If I could only have the 2 stroke or the hydraulic I would choose the hydraulic unit. And since not to many people use them I have bought 2 of the hydraulics in near new condition off of ebay with boxes for less than $1300

Here is a link to a pic using the hydraulic inside which is another perk.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...89925696.87572.182173475152440&type=1&theater


----------

